# Couchmaster, lohnt der Kindersessel wirklich?



## ZLxBk (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich interessiere mich seit längerem für den Couchmaster um bequem Shooter, PvP und Strategie Spiele auf meinem Tv zocken zu können.

dazu habe ich aber 3 Fragen, die mir KEIN Test oder Produktseite je beantworten konnte:

1) Ist die Sitzposition zum spielen tauglich, oder "hängt" man in dem Gestell rum?
2) Ist der Microfaserbezug weich oder kratzig? Besser als der Leder? Microfaser schwarz oder Leder Rot/Schwarz wäre meine Wahl
3) Funktioniert die Kopplung von 2x USB 3 aktiv und dem Hub, oder kommt es da öfter zu Ausfällen?


Liebe Gruß, 
euer Zx


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Oktober 2013)

Nunja, die sitzposition bei dem Teil hängt ja von deiner Couch ab. Das ist schliesslich nichts weiter als ein aufsatz fürs Sofa wo man dann Maus und Tasta drauf hat. Also würd ich sagen, nimm dir mal jeweils ein dickes Kissen rechts und links und setz dich dann auf dein Sofa, dann siehst du ja wie bequem das Teil evtl ist 

Ich persönlich halte das für völligen Unfug, aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Manni75 (28. Oktober 2013)

Würde mir auch gefallen,aber nicht zu den Preis


----------



## ZLxBk (28. Oktober 2013)

Was den Preis angeht, haben div. Eigenbauten bewiesen das der nachvollziehbar ist. Ich dachte mir halt, dann könnte man auch no pad Games mal entspannt von der Couch reinziehen. Das mit den Küssen ist super, das teste ich mal.


----------



## ZLxBk (30. Oktober 2013)

Microfaser oder dieses Kunstleder, was meint ihr kommt besser?


----------



## ZLxBk (31. Oktober 2013)

*push* Die Materialfrage ist eig mein größtes Problem


----------



## Zakuma (31. Oktober 2013)

Naja würde eher zu mikrofaser greifen, auf Kunstleder schwitzt man immer so schnell und man klebt ganz ekelig dran


----------



## ZLxBk (3. November 2013)

Joar also falls ich dann dieses Jahr dieses unnütze Ding aus Spaß an der Freude kaufe nehme ich denke ich mal Microfaser


----------

